# ACS Assessment for Non ICT Degree B-Com + GNIIT



## ravi.ahuja21 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Folks

I have a query with respect to the ACS assessment, here are my details

Age: 29 - 30 Points
Bachelors Degree: B.COM + M.COM (Part time/Correspondence) 15 points
Diploma Degree: GNIIT (3 years Software Engg. course from NIIT Pvt. Ltd.)
Work ex : 7.9 Years Fulltime IT Software (Key Skills : Business Intelligence) 10 points :fingerscrossed:
PTE A: Planning to Appear in Mid June (10 points :fingerscrossed

My question is since my degree is B.COM I will be considered as a NON-ICT Professional, however I do have a NIIT degree with 3 years full time course of software engg so will this be considered by the ACS as a ICT- Major?if it is considered as major I can be assured that I will secure 10 points of skilled employment.

My work experience is post my bachelors & NIIT degree so I hope that it should not be a problem.

Also I would like to know if I will have to do a qualification assessment from VETASSAS?

Your help would be highly appreciated as I am in a dilemma whether I should go for ACS with RPL or without RPL

Thanks Guys.


----------



## ravi.ahuja21 (Jan 13, 2013)

Any help guidance would be very valuable to me guys. Waiting for someone to through light on this topic. I have gone through the post but those are old ones and I am looking for some recent news w.r.t to GNIIT being considered as ICT Major.


----------



## ravi.ahuja21 (Jan 13, 2013)

Request someone to help :confused2:


----------



## sandeep.2014 (May 23, 2015)

ravi.ahuja21 said:


> Request someone to help :confused2:


I am unsure if GNIIT Diploma will be considered by ACS as a relevant ICT Major degree/diploma. You can see this link to see the details.

But be sure that if you do not have a relevant degree there are various levels of years that are deducted from your total experience. I was a BCom grad and my 6 years were deducted from my total exp.


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi guys 

I also have a similar question on this. 
My qualifications are B. SC(G) Mathematical science from Delhi University, with GNIIT from NIIT and PG as MCA. 

Will ACS consider my Grad i.e. As relevant ict major grad. I suppose they should consider as its only the name i.e. is not revealing that it is not related to information and communication technology(ICT) but the course content is all related to ict.
Please advise. 

Also, will they be considering GNIIT in anyways? 

I suppose MCA from GGSIPU, Delhi will be considered as ICT major? Please advise.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Kariznin said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I also have a similar question on this.
> My qualifications are B. SC(G) Mathematical science from Delhi University, with GNIIT from NIIT and PG as MCA.
> ...


I am also MCA from GGSIPU and ACS considered it ICT major.


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> I am also MCA from GGSIPU and ACS considered it ICT major.


Thanks Danav.. Now atleast I can be relaxed from the MCA side of things. 

For Grad and Gniit, other members please pour in your experiences.


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> I am also MCA from GGSIPU and ACS considered it ICT major.


Thanks Danav 

As you are from the same background and got +ve assessment, can you please let me know what all documents you uploaded for MCA.

Only Degree & Consolidated Marksheet will be enough for this or marksheets of all semesters need to be given along with Degree & Consolidated Marksheet?


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

ravi.ahuja21 said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I have a query with respect to the ACS assessment, here are my details
> 
> ...


Hi,

You can refer to the following post, given on IMMI website.

Referring to this post, you come under the category of *Any other qualification* and you will get 10 points for it.

ACS compares course contents of the nominated occupation and if your marksheet includes major computer courses, you should be fine.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Bachelor Degree*

To receive 15 points for having at least a Bachelor degree, you must have met the requirements for an award of Bachelor degree by an Australian educational institution or your qualification must be considered as at least comparable to a Bachelor level at Australian standards.

Note: To receive 15 points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree completed in Australia or overseas, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor degree level at Australian standards.

*Australian Diploma or Trade qualifications*

You can receive 10 points for an Australian Diploma or Australian trade qualification.

*Any other qualification*

You can receive 10 points for any other qualification or award which is recognised as suitable for your nominated occupation in your skills assessment by the relevant assessing authority.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Kariznin said:


> Thanks Danav
> 
> As you are from the same background and got +ve assessment, can you please let me know what all documents you uploaded for MCA.
> 
> Only Degree & Consolidated Marksheet will be enough for this or marksheets of all semesters need to be given along with Degree & Consolidated Marksheet?


i uploaded everything individual marksheet, consolidated marksheet and Degree. But i only assessed my Masters so claimed 10 points. You can assess bachelors as well or just bachelors (if its closely related) for 15 points.


----------



## ravi.ahuja21 (Jan 13, 2013)

ice_cool said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can refer to the following post, given on IMMI website.
> 
> ...


Hi,

This leads to more confusion, I was under the impression that I will get 15 points for my bachelors degree which is B.COM 

The only confusion for me was if I will get points for Skilled employment since I have experience of around 8 years and if I go via RPL route they will deduct my 6 years of work-ex, hence I was thinking if I can show my NIIT's Degree for them to consider that my qualification can be considered as ICT Major since it includes all the courses.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

ravi.ahuja21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This leads to more confusion, I was under the impression that I will get 15 points for my bachelors degree which is B.COM
> 
> The only confusion for me was if I will get points for Skilled employment since I have experience of around 8 years and if I go via RPL route they will deduct my 6 years of work-ex, hence I was thinking if I can show my NIIT's Degree for them to consider that my qualification can be considered as ICT Major since it includes all the courses.


Well if you go with your GNIIT degree which is a diploma, if assessed positive you'll get 10 points for education.
With diploma you'll lose 5 years of experience which would give you 5 points for experience.
This is the best case scenario is my view.
But thsi would leave you stranded at 55. You should work on getting 20 in PTE to qualify for 189.


----------



## ravi.ahuja21 (Jan 13, 2013)

rameshkd said:


> Well if you go with your GNIIT degree which is a diploma, if assessed positive you'll get 10 points for education.
> With diploma you'll lose 5 years of experience which would give you 5 points for experience.
> This is the best case scenario is my view.
> But thsi would leave you stranded at 55. You should work on getting 20 in PTE to qualify for 189.



Oh ok Great. Thanks for the detailed infromation.

If in case I try with 55 points on 190 visa, What could be the chances??


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

ravi.ahuja21 said:


> Oh ok Great. Thanks for the detailed infromation.
> 
> If in case I try with 55 points on 190 visa, What could be the chances??


Not a fan of 190, it's always touch and go given it much depends on State nominations. Have you checked which skill you closely match to? You can then check if the skill set is on SOL. If not on SOL then 190 is your only choice.


----------



## ravi.ahuja21 (Jan 13, 2013)

ICT business Analyst	261111 is the skillset.

I am working Cognos BI & TM1 Technology which has got good demand in the Aussie market so I am banking on these skillset getting me the job post visa grant.


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> i uploaded everything individual marksheet, consolidated marksheet and Degree. But i only assessed my Masters so claimed 10 points. You can assess bachelors as well or just bachelors (if its closely related) for 15 points.


Thanks again Danav.

My Grad is B.Sc(G) Mathematical Science from Delhi University, Operational Research, Computers & Maths were the major subjects.

It's only the name that seems not related to ICT major but the course content is all computers.

Will it be consider as ICT major & I would be eligible for 15 pts?


----------



## Victor_Aus (Aug 11, 2015)

*Bachelor of Commerce and GNIIT*

Hi Ravi,

I am in same situation as yours, I have got Bachelor's Degree in Commerce and GNIIT.

I would be sending my application for ACS evaluation soon and had few questions. I will be thank full to you if you can guide me as you have already been through this.

1) Is GNIIT Considered as ICT Major Degree OR is it considered as Diploma and Vendor Certification.

2) if it is considered under Diploma and Vendor Certification then 5 Years of Experience would get deducted

3) Did your Professional Practice Last Year of GNIIT got considered in Experience

4) What all Documents one has to submit for GNIIT ? Is it Just Transcript, OR Course content, Transcript PP Details and Certificate

5) What about points in Qualification, since GNIIT is in Addition to Bachelor of Commerce. can i get 15 points for bachelors degree

I am writing in great hopes that people on this forum will be able to help me

Regards
Victor


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

Victor_Aus said:


> Hi Ravi,
> 
> I am in same situation as yours, I have got Bachelor's Degree in Commerce and GNIIT.
> 
> ...


Hi! 

I got my Gniit assessed. 

1. It will be considered as AQF Diploma with major in computing. 

2. Diploma 

3. For getting your professional practice considered in experience you need to get roles and responsibilities letter and that would be considered. 

4. Final all semester marksheet and certificate 

5. I am not sure about the points, I did my masters after my bachelors so in my case I got 15 points. Not sure about bachelors + Gniit.


----------



## Victor_Aus (Aug 11, 2015)

*Bcom + gniit*

Hi Ravi,

I am in same situation as yours, I have got Bachelor's Degree in Commerce and GNIIT.

I would be sending my application for ACS evaluation soon and had few questions. I will be thank full to you if you can guide me as you have already been through this.

1) Is GNIIT Considered as ICT Major Degree OR is it considered as Diploma and Vendor Certification.

2) if it is considered under Diploma and Vendor Certification then 5 Years of Experience would get deducted

3) Did your Professional Practice Last Year of GNIIT got considered in Experience

4) What all Documents one has to submit for GNIIT ? Is it Just Transcript, OR Course content, Transcript PP Details and Certificate

5) What about points in Qualification, since GNIIT is in Addition to Bachelor of Commerce. can i get 15 points for bachelors degree

I am writing in great hopes that people on this forum will be able to help me

Regards
Victor


----------



## Victor_Aus (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks Kariznin

Is Professional Practice of 1 Year considered as Trainee, If so then did your experience of professional practice was considered

I have done my masters in commerce and there fore will I be able to claim 15 points for Qualification which is same as your case

I really appreciate your reply on my questions... this forum is really wonder full.

regards
victor


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

Victor_Aus said:


> Thanks Kariznin
> 
> Is Professional Practice of 1 Year considered as Trainee, If so then did your experience of professional practice was considered
> 
> ...


My master was a major in computing i. e. MCA but in your case it would not be the same. 
Also, ACS is not considered about the designation you hold but what work you performed under that designation which should be in sync with the code's roles and responsibilities you are applying for. 

So, if your professional practice roles and responsibilities letter is in sync with your code then you are good to go. Also, they would deduct more than 2 years of experience if you are not having a academic background of computing.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Kariznin,

Hope you can advise on my case.

I have 8 years of experience in IT
BE in Instrumentation and Control Engineering
Diploma in Electronics and Communication Engineering

I joined diploma after my 10th class. Should i have to apply through RPL route or can I directly apply for ACS.

Appreciate your feedback on this.

Regards,
Krish


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi Kariznin,
> 
> Hope you can advise on my case.
> 
> ...


Hi Krish 

Sorry! I have minimal/ no knowledge of rpl route, so cannot comment on the same. 

Please post your query on ACS Processing thread so lot more people can view and share their views on your query. 

Thanks.


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi All,

I need some expert suggestions for my eligibility of 189/190.

I have done

1- BSc Maths(Full Time) - 2006
2- 3 Yrs Software Engineering Diploma (GNIIT)- 2011
3- MCA in Software Engineering Diploma - 2013 (Correspondence SMU)
4- Started working in IT domain from 2010 on Contract basis 2010 - 2011
5- Permanent in IT domain from 2011 - Till Date

Please confirm if I am eligible...
Do they count gap in job/education as well...


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

Toshee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some expert suggestions for my eligibility of 189/190.
> 
> ...


Hi Toshee

You are definitely eligible. Also, you can get your GNIIT assessed from ACS they would count that. I got a +ve assessment for the same. 
Regarding, the gap in education, ACS would only consider your experience after your complete completion of your education I. E. MCA in your case. 

So, as per my understanding they would consider IT experience after 2013.


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

Do they consider Correspondence SMU MCA ?
I think I have 2 Years experience to fulfill ACS eligibility requirement but cannot claim points for it, correct ?


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

Toshee said:


> Do they consider Correspondence SMU MCA ?
> I think I have 2 Years experience to fulfill ACS eligibility requirement but cannot claim points for it, correct ?


I think they would consider as you'll have similar degree as a regular student would have. 

Yes, ACS would deduct initial 2 years of your experience to get the requirement met date for the or criteria.


----------



## ravi.ahuja21 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Acs Assessment Positive*

This is for folks who have done GNIIT or DNIIT, I have got my ACS assessed as positive 

"Your GNIIT (Software Engineering) from NIIT Limited completed August 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing."

I have around 9 years of experience in IT but they did not consider the first 2 years and deducted the other 5 years since the education was a diploma. For the first two years they mentioned that it is not assessable due to insufficient documentation, I am not sure why, as I had submitted both statutory declaration as well as the termination letter, I have emailed them regarding this and awaiting reply.

For GNIIT you need to have the following documents:
1. GNIIT Certificate
2. All the Semester performance report total would be around 6, two for each year.

Needless to mention that it should be a true copy. If anyone has any queries for GNIIT assessment I would be happy to help.


----------



## ambikaj.au (Nov 11, 2016)

*B.Com + HDSE aptech*



ravi.ahuja21 said:


> This is for folks who have done GNIIT or DNIIT, I have got my ACS assessed as positive
> 
> "Your GNIIT (Software Engineering) from NIIT Limited completed August 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing."
> 
> ...


Hi Ravi,

I am in a similar situation. Would like to know, if HDSE from aptech would be considered? Earlier versions of ACS document, it has said HDSE and GNIIT was recongized but the latest document doesnot have any mention of this. So, I am confused now. It would be a great help, for any positive reply to this.

Thanks


----------



## ambikaj.au (Nov 11, 2016)

*B.Com + HDSE aptech + MCA*



ambikaj.au said:


> Hi Ravi,
> 
> I am in a similar situation. Would like to know, if HDSE from aptech would be considered? Earlier versions of ACS document, it has said HDSE and GNIIT was recongized but the latest document doesnot have any mention of this. So, I am confused now. It would be a great help, for any positive reply to this.
> 
> Thanks


My highest qualification is MCA; but completed only in 2011. Looks like I have to choose MCA.

Should I send HDSE and MCA for ACS assessment? OR only MCA will do?
And then, send B.Com for assessment by other authority?
Should I still go RPL route, as my bachelors is not Comp Science?
Please guide. Really appreciate any guidance with respect to this.


----------



## ambikaj.au (Nov 11, 2016)

ambikaj.au said:


> My highest qualification is MCA; but completed only in 2011. Looks like I have to choose MCA.
> 
> Should I send HDSE and MCA for ACS assessment? OR only MCA will do?
> And then, send B.Com for assessment by other authority?
> ...


Please do respond. It is quite disappointing to see there are no answers, though posted couple of questions. It may sound repetitive but believe me, I have searched the forums, ACS document, google and there are contradicting answers. 

Any answer to these questions, is a step forward. Looking forward


----------



## Kanimesh (Apr 15, 2017)

*VISA Eligibility*



sandeep.2014 said:


> I am unsure if GNIIT Diploma will be considered by ACS as a relevant ICT Major degree/diploma. You can see this link to see the details.
> 
> But be sure that if you do not have a relevant degree there are various levels of years that are deducted from your total experience. I was a BCom grad and my 6 years were deducted from my total exp.



Hi Sandeep, 

May you please clarify on the above please. That will determine if I am even eligible to apply for Australian VISA?

I have a total of 12 years of work experience. I am Bachelor of commerce and Master in Business Administration in Marketing. And while I was doing my graduation, I also did diploma in Internet Programming from a private computer institute- this was in 2002 from SSI( Software Solution Integrated (Now closed).

I stared working in 2005.
From 2005-2009 I worked as a Retail Banker. 
2009- 2013 I switched within Bank to be part of their IT team and worked as Business Analyst in the Bank.
2013 on wards I joined a technology company and started working fully as a Business Analyst and currently working as a Business Analyst only.

Now, someone told me that Australian VISA authorities will deduct 6 years from my relevant experience in the category I am applying for.

That means, if I am applying for 2611 ITC Business and System Analyst, Australian visa authorities will deduct 6 years from 2009. In that case I am only having 3 years of work experience. So I am not qualified for according to one of my friends.

However, I am hoping that out of my total work experience, that is 12 years, if 6 years will be deducted, that still leaves me with another 6 years of total IT experience and I am still qualified for applying.

1. I want to understand what is correct out of above two?

2. Also, I will have to prepare a RPL report, however will my Diploma course in Internet Programming help in anyway, so that I would not have to make any project report?

3. I referred to one document 'Summary of Criteria'
As per this document, they look for '6 years of Relevant Experience + RPL' under AQF- Non-ICT Diploma or higher. As per this they do not talk about any deduction of my 'Relevant Experience'.

May you please clarify.


Kind Regards


----------



## Ganesha.aus (Jul 20, 2018)

*NEed some help related to GNIIT*

Hi,

Esteemed and knowledgeable member would you please guide me with my ACS evaluation ?
I am targeting to score full 8 years exp would it be possible with below timelines. 


Job Position No of years
++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Graduation B.com(P) |	1999 to 2002 ------------->3y
Co 1 Trainee | 1-Jul-04	to 30-Jun-06 -->2y 
GNIIT | 12jun03 to 12-Jun-06 -----> 3y
Co1 Permanent | 1-Jul-06 to 5-Oct-07	------> 1 Y 3m
co 2. Permanent | 9-Oct-07 to 24-May-18 --> 10y 7m
MCA (Dist. learning) |	Jan-10 

Total Experience  14 y
Experience excluding Training  12 Y

Case 1:- 
If I submit only Grad degree  In case ACS does not consider my training experience, they will deduct 6 years of experience, I will get points for 6 y of experience only, and would not reach the required points tally. In case ACS considers trainee period for deducting years, then I will reach 8 years and that will work. 

Question --> Does ACS considers training period while deducting suitability Experience??

Case 2:- If I submit my Grad + GNIIT --> GNIIT is considered as an advanced diploma, not sure how many years ACS will deduct, if they deduct less than 4 years, I will qualify.
Question  How many years of experience gets deducted if person holds non-ICT degree and 3 years advance diploma.

Case 3:- If I submit my grad + GNIIT + MCA -->
Does ACS Considers Distance Learning MCA ? 
How many years of Experience would they deduct for suitability? 
Would they deduct Experience only after completion of MCA?
What combination can get me 8+ years of experience accredited by ACS?

I know it a very legthy post hope you could shed some light from your exp....

Regards,
Avijeet


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

@Ganesha.aus
Trainee period is not counted so it's 12 years worth ex
MCA distance learning not counted.
Left with case 1 with 6 years deducted minimum if through rpl 
Education points will be 0 though 
Work ex : 5 to 8 years
Case 2 : minimum 5 years will be deducted if GNIIT diploma considered. 
Work ex : 5 to 8 years 

Also what anzco code you wanna get assessment in is not mentioned.
Still you can take others advise, as I am no expert.


----------

